# Hot Import Nights



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

anyone going to HIN in san mateo this saturday?


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

It was pretty weak last time!!! Wasted 25 dollars, but im sure i'll be there


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Ill be there around 6 or so on Saturday, My girlfriend is paying for me...lol


----------

